# Theraband tubes, bands and a fixing system - 2 questions



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

There are millions of words on this subject, but I am trying to simplify my next step.

I have enjoyed making my "1860 Victorian" catapult with 4.75mm square rubber and leather tabs, and it shoots as expected.

But for a livelier feeling, I am enjoying this cheap Chinese catapult that I bought recently on Ebay UK for £3.69 delivered ($4.76). I have replaced the uselessly small pouch with a leather one (shown), and have told the supplier to make it bigger.

Please see 2 photos herewith.

Can you point me to any article or video about working with this band-fixing system (slot, hole and rubber tube)? Is it suitable for DIY [Do It Yourself] work? I like it, it is really neat.

But apart from that:

For my next "natural fork" project, where the bands will be attached with 1mm waxed polyester twine whippings, I have looked at the Theraband tubes and bands on Ebay UK and I see that the tubes go "up to Silver" and the bands go "up to Gold".

I already had samples of Theraband Black band (0.4mm) and Silver (0.5mm) and they don't impress me, so I have ordered a half-metre of Theraband Gold (0.6mm) for £3.60 delivered ($4.65).

The bands on the cheap Chinese catapult are 0.6mm but are, I guess, not Theraband.

I have seen videos about cutting Theraband. I have already got a self-healing cutting mat, and I have ordered a rotary cutter with 10 blades for £9.99 delivered on Ebay UK ($12.90).

I am hoping that single bands of Theraband Gold tapered, say, 20mm-15mm, will be fun for a small pocket catapult, and tapered 30mm-25mm for a more powerful catapult.

Does this make sense, or is there any other DIY single-band system (I like simplicity) that would be even more versatile?

Regards,
Mike


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Top slots are a little fussy, but they work well.

There are several tutorials available.

This is my favorite:






I bet you will love the options that cutting your own flatbands provide.

There is a world of latex options available now well beyond Theraband, and it is very exciting!


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

KawKan said:


> Top slots are a little fussy, but they work well.
> 
> There are several tutorials available.
> 
> ...


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

It's a lot of fun to play with Flatband. You will have more questions.

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------

